# Anyone else had too much rain?



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

We have not had more than two days in a row without rain since July. It's getting beyond frustrating.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All year here.

When we do have a window everything is saturated or the humidity is so high still no chance to get it dry.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We can't seem to get any rain at the right times. We had 2.93" in Aug. but it was all in like 3 days at the first of the month. Really dry here now with all the 90 degree days.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

In our sand here we always say it can never rain too much, but boy this year its been really been darn close.

We've gotten a few windows of rainless drier weather to get a lot of our hay up but we were at least 2 to 3 weeks late on the first cut of alfalfa which really hurt the yield of our second cut. Most of what we've left to put up is lower bottom stuff that had water sitting under the grass. It was just about dry enough to try cutting and then we got a little over 2 inches of rain about a week ago and then half inch again this last sat. Pretty much filled up all the low ground again with water. Pretty sure I'm guaranteed to still be haying in Oct now.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Same here June was 150%-200% above normal precip July wasn't much better. August has been a bit better finished the last half of first in august. Of course we missed a entire week of nice weather to put up all our second cutting but the weatherman forcasted rain middle of the week and Saturday and we didn't get a drop. ...best haying weather all year. Pisses a person off

We dont get light showers either it comes in inches at a time. Places that are dry in a wet year are getting cut up with ruts....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't say we have had too much. Maybe more than enough but like everyone else, the timing is off. I can get 'er done in 3 days if it's right and it hasn't been right all year.

I get apprenensive about cutting and then having to rake it off and roast it. Black hay don't work here and I have 2 large fields with no ditches to rake it into to roast.

I even modified my swathboard with the NH Wide-Thin kit to reduce drydown time but like you guys, I'll probably be cutting hay when I should be hunting. That really bites.

I strive to wrap up the hay end and get in the woods for my other passion and thats not going to be this year I suspect.

I actually caccelled a trip to Colorado for an Elk hunt because if the screwey weather. Oh well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We haven't had quite as much rain as you, IAhaymakr. But still enough to guarantee that being a day off on timing either cutting or baling will get hay rained on. The worst thing has been the humidity this year. Even if its not raining, the humidity has been so high that hay just doesn't want to dry very fast.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam finally getting some rain here. Have had 7/10 this last week! Yay things are a bit green again. More rain in the last week than the last 2.5 months. Now I hope the killing frost stays away as long as possible. Could come any day now. Just figures the rain finally comes and the growing season is about at an end.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

IAhaymakr said:


> We have not had more than two days in a row without rain since July. It's getting beyond frustrating.


That would be frustrating what are the corn yields looking like there


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

We've had more rain here this season than usual. Humidity has been real high though which is not normal as most years. The frosts we've had are turning the grass to Fall color and our first snow is about 3 weeks off.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bags said:


> We've had more rain here this season than usual. Humidity has been real high though which is not normal as most years. The frosts we've had are turning the grass to Fall color and our first snow is about 3 weeks off.


It sounds like your growing season is shorter than ours, will you still make dry hay after the frost.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

We are now at 39" year to date. Average year totals 36". Had 3.9" last night.

Going to dig out my plans for an ark if this continues.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had 3" a few days ago, with some spotty showers since then. Thought a three day window was supposed to start today, drizzling and overcast instead. With the humidity and the soils saturated pretty sure even if the sun was out now, am certain three days wouldn't be enough anyways. Then the last day of the window expecting 25mph or higher wind gusts. Would be shame to actually get it dry then have it all end up in the corn or beans. Also just starting to notice some SDS in the early beans over the weekend.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

2.5" last night. Came hard and fast and first water all year that has made it to the ditches. Otherwise, been perfect rain fall. Just a lot of stinking humidity the last 3 weeks. SDS showing up here too and I seen a report of quite a bit in IL. Huge been crop is getting smaller already.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> SDS showing up here too and I seen a report of quite a bit in IL. Huge been crop is getting smaller already.


Guy that works for tiler asked what all the white fuzzy stuff was on the stems of the beans they were tileing threw.WHITE MOLD!!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We were burning up here through July until two weeks ago. Since then we've had a foot of rain. Hope it stops long enough to get another round of haying done before its time to roll the combine.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

I have had a total of 2.95 inches since July 1st. But still I don't envy you that had way too much.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't say we had too much rain. Maybe rain at the wrong time. Got a little dry spell for a bit to get the alfalfa to grow. Then got couple inches. Now I'm about ready to cut a field, forecast this week into next rain every couple of days.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Cant get a window to cut here either. Needed to cut for two weeks now but it rains every 2-4days. Or 40-70% chance and just been afraid to try and cut. Rained today and 80% for Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We're at 32.26" for the year so far with no measurable rainfall in about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

What's rain? We're burning up this year. Last year we had about 14" above normal for the year.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Endrow--- our one cutting gets done the first couple weeks in Aug. After a frost or two, most late hay put up will turn brown.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> We're at 32.26" for the year so far with no measurable rainfall in about 3 weeks now.


I need to get a weather station for the farm, I haven't been able to pull anything up on how much we've gotten for the year. I do know we had twice as much as normal in June and that's normally our wettest month here.

The official amount would most likely be off anyways. Official site is the airport in South Bend, when we had 3" last week they had 6/10ths and the town just 9 miles south of us had sprinkles.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Not enough here in eastern Canada, and what rain we do get is very localized. Will be a down pour a mile from here and the suns still out here, thing's are real dry here on my farm. Ponds are drying up and pasture is burnt, we havent really got any of the rain that has come thru .

My cattle are walking over 1500ft to water at the moment and usually don't have to go more than a few hundred tops.


----------

